# Lowrance x87?



## BluelipYakka (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey Everyone, i have a Malibu stealth 9 that is Lowrance ready.
just wondering if anyone has installed a lowrance x87 on a kayak before, or if it would be too big and get in the road?
Was looking at getting a lowrance x-4 but wasnt happy with the accuracy of finding fish and have a x87 sitting in my garage and thought i would try save some money. Or does anyone have an affordable sounder they recommend?
If anyone could help me out it would be much appreciated, cheers


----------



## aussiestu (Dec 8, 2013)

hey mate, I'm running a 5" sounder in my swing, it's mounted between my legs about where my knees are and I don't find it in the way at all, the stealth is smaller, but again I don't see it being in the way, just duct tape it in place and dry paddle/fish your yak in the back yard to see how it all feels.


----------



## BluelipYakka (Jul 16, 2014)

thanks for the idea ill give it a go. I was thinking of getting a X-wing sliding console and mounting a couple of rod holders and sounder to that but they look a bit flimsy and dont come with any brackets to mount them with.
If it doesn't work out for me i might sell it and buy a new one. Thanks again


----------

